# Can1000gph canister filter on a 55 gallon tank?



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok i was at menards and noticed that they are selling 1000gph canister filters for 50 dollars. And the eheim canister filter i got is the 2213 model which really doesnt get the job done. should i sell my eheim for the 50 dollar much better one?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I know that I have a 300gph filter on my 75 gal tank. Plus I've always heard that the more filtration, the better. Especially since you have cichlids in your tank, I think it would be a good idea. It sounds like a good enough deal


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ummm 1000 gph?! On a 55g tank? Yeah, I'd say it's enough, LOL!!! (I think you're supposed to have the tank water completely cycle 3-5 times in an hour, so you'll definitely be good there, as you'll be cycling the water 18.18 times in an hour!) XD


----------

